# Should I get my Cockatiel a companion? Please reply; I need help!



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

My lovley Logan is getting lonley during my work hours. I have always wanted to get him a cockatiel companion and I think nows the time.

I dont mind which gender I pair with him; I just want him to have a friend. (I wouldn't mind giving him a mate!) 

I just want to know if it is a good idea to get him a companion, and if they would fight, ect.

(Logan is hand raised.)


----------



## Nighthawk82 (Apr 13, 2010)

one thing i found when i got a female for my male tiel is and even now they have their moments when i think they get into each others personal space and i have only had them about a week to a week and a half. But i was told by the breeder that they will bite each other for a short time till they get to know each other then should settle down. for me though my boy tiel came to us from the wild (lucky us) and have managed to tame him a little but not completely now working on his girlfriend  but should settle down after a while as i notice they don't fight much now 

so is good to get him someone, if it's another boy then could get noisy, but if a girl then still not noisy but only from the one, at least.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's never any guarantee that two individuals will get along together, and sometimes a well-established bird doesn't appreciate a newcomer. But even if they never become friends they will still form a flock bond with each other and get some benefit from each other's company. When I had just two birds they didn't want to be too close together or too far apart. I had to keep them in separate cages to minimize fighting, but they wanted to be in the same room and would flock call if I took one out.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

And...if you put the new one in the cage the old one lives in move EVERYTHING around first to avoid owner ship issues. An extra cage is a must if they get really nasty with one another!


----------

